# New 921 and Superdish



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I just got my 921 in from Dish Depot today. When I connected it, it would go through it's start up sequence then eventually end up on the point dish screen. I called up dish support and they told me initially to plug it in and let it download the software (up to 1 hour). Well after 2 hours it still did not download. The software on the receiver is the factory software (something like 054). The receiver can only see one live input from my switch 34 (which is connected to my superdish). Dish support says that there is a problem with the initial download of software and the 921. Has anyone experienced this? Is there a work around?


Thanks,

Ken


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Did you try and switch the satellite inputs to see if it works that way? I thought the download only occurred on one of the satellite tuners.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You didn't mention ding a Check Switch. It's required. If you did, then you might try connecting the 921 directly to the LNB - bypassing the switch.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> You didn't mention ding a Check Switch. It's required. If you did, then you might try connecting the 921 directly to the LNB - bypassing the switch.


This is what I did with mine tuesday night when I got it going..


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> You didn't mention ding a Check Switch. It's required. If you did, then you might try connecting the 921 directly to the LNB - bypassing the switch.


With the factory software, it doesn't recognize my sw34 so it doesn't give the option of doing a check switch. I wonder if connecting it through my old sw64 would work?

Ken


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I hooked mine to my 500 with dpp quad to download...don't know


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

dfergie said:


> I hooked mine to my 500 with dpp quad to download...don't know


Well, to answer my own question, I can not use the sw64. The superdish has dishpro lnbs so there is only one cable per lnb. This doesn't allow me to direct connect either.

Ken


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

jsanders said:


> Did you try and switch the satellite inputs to see if it works that way? I thought the download only occurred on one of the satellite tuners.


According to Dish, you have to have both inputs active from 110 to do the software download.

Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kstevens said:


> I just got my 921 in from Dish Depot today. When I connected it, it would go through it's start up sequence then eventually end up on the point dish screen. I called up dish support and they told me initially to plug it in and let it download the software (up to 1 hour). Well after 2 hours it still did not download. The software on the receiver is the factory software (something like 054). The receiver can only see one live input from my switch 34 (which is connected to my superdish). Dish support says that there is a problem with the initial download of software and the 921. Has anyone experienced this? Is there a work around?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Ken, once you get your 921 up and running I would like to know how your 921 works with the SuperDish as I'm considering upgrading to the SuperDish, Thanks.

John


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

boylehome said:


> Ken, once you get your 921 up and running I would like to know how your 921 works with the SuperDish as I'm considering upgrading to the SuperDish, Thanks.
> 
> John


Well, I finally got it up and running. I had to take my receiver to a local dish dealer this morning and he connected it to his system to do the software download. I was able to take it home then and do the switch test, and now everything is working good. I'm not sure what I can tell you about using it with the superdish. Except for the HD stuff it works nearly identical to my 721 and I never had a problem with the 721 on my superdish. If you have any specific questions let me know.

Ken


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

kstevens: It's a DP34 not a SW34. "SW" is Legacy.

Don't know why you couldn't get a Check Switch going on your initial install. You should've been able to Menu-6-2 to get to Point Dish, and go from there.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kstevens said:


> Well, I finally got it up and running. I had to take my receiver to a local dish dealer this morning and he connected it to his system to do the software download. I was able to take it home then and do the switch test, and now everything is working good. I'm not sure what I can tell you about using it with the superdish. Except for the HD stuff it works nearly identical to my 721 and I never had a problem with the 721 on my superdish. If you have any specific questions let me know.
> 
> Ken


 Ken, 
I would like to know what is the third satellite that the SuperDish receives, what added channels and/or programming you may get over and above satellites 110 & 119, and lastly, in the future, if you have problems with the superdish.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

boylehome said:


> Ken,
> I would like to know what is the third satellite that the SuperDish receives, what added channels and/or programming you may get over and above satellites 110 & 119, and lastly, in the future, if you have problems with the superdish.
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...


My locals are on 105, that is why I had to go with the superdish.

Ken


----------



## wimcolgate (Mar 29, 2004)

I too ordered a new 921 (couldn't pass up the price this time). It arrives tomorrow and will setup over the weekend.

I currently have a dish 500 with legacy dual -- but will replace with a dishpro quad (because I want to keep my 501 --> I'll use only 3 of the LNBF outputs), but I'll be keeping the actual dish 500. 

Whats the difference between super dish and dish 500? 

Thanks,

Wim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The dish 500 sees the 119 and 110 degree satellites. The superdish sees either the 119, 110 and 105 degree satellites or the 119, 110 and 121 degree satellites.


----------

